

Ask HN: Any Sydney based startups looking for some extra hands? - safetyscissors

Hi Everyone!<p>Are there are any Sydney based startups looking for developers?<p>Thank you :)
======
palderson
You should try Silicon Beach (Oz) as well -
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!forum/silicon-...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!forum/silicon-
beach-australia)

------
alid
Hey man! We're on the lookout. We're based in Kirribilli. We're flying under
the radar at the moment so I'll email you with details :)

~~~
safetyscissors
Cheers!

Thank you :)

------
mflindell
There sure are, what are your skills? Send me your details if you're
interested in working on some very deep problems

~~~
safetyscissors
Sure! my email is jason[at]safetyscissors.co

